# Central Machinery 5 speed



## ancwoodturnings

Can anyone give me a good review on the central machinery 5 speed?


----------



## its_virgil

5 speed ?????    I have both the HF (central macnhinery) drill press and band saw and both work flawlessly. I have no regrets purchasing either. I tuned the band saw and put a Timberwolf blade on it and also bought a riser block. Neither have given any trouble or had problems. Many here will have very negative things to say about Harbor Freight tools. And, maybe I will some day, but not now. I also have a Central Machinery 10 inch disk sander and grinder that have proven worthy. Good luck with your quest for information.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



ancwoodturnings said:


> Can anyone give me a good review on the central machinery 5 speed?


----------



## ironman123

If you are talking about the 10 X 18 that you have to change the belt for the speeds then we are on the same page.I have that lathe and use it daily (almost).  No problems.

I also have 7 X 10 Metal Lathe, 9 X 20 Metal Lathe, Micro Mill/Drill that I CNC'd, Metal Cutting Bandsaw, all bought around 2004 or 2005 from Harbor Freight with no problems.  Also have the extended service plans on all of them.

Ray


----------



## phillywood

If i am not wrong you are talking about the 5 speed reeves system. I don't have the the Central but, I have the one made in 2006 by Grizzly, which are exactly the same with different name. I am warning you that you are better off not going around it. if you have a lots of money to spend to fix and repair things that break or have to repalce them then go ahead and buy it. Otherwise, you'd be better off to hold off a bit and rais more money or consider buying a better brand. You'd be happier in a long run. if you need more info just PM me and I send you pic.s to prove it to you.


----------



## Ehunt

I assume you are talking about the $200 mini lathe at Harbor Freight.  I just bought one a few weeks ago and I’m a novice but I can give you my thoughts on it so far.  I looked at spending more money but decided that to start there was no reason I had to spend $400 to $500, it wasn’t going to make me a better wood turner – it’s the person using the tool not the tool that produces the results.  The lathe is solid, head and tail stock lined up perfectly out of the box.  It runs smooth and quite, for the few times I’ve used it so far – it spins wood just perfectly.  The only negatives I have:

Two plastic handles, one that lock the tool rest up/down movement and one that locks the tail piece when cranked in (note it’s only the handle, the parts that do the locking are steel).  This isn’t a big deal, just the only parts they seemed to have gone cheap on.

Manual speed change by moving the belt.  This is rather cumbersome in that you have to loosen two nuts with a hex wrench, reach trough a small opening in the back to move the belt on the top pulley, reach through a side opening to adjust the bottom pulley, then tightening the hex bolts.  This is the only reason I may upgrade in the future, but for now it’s just a minor inconvenience to live with.

Over all I was very pleased (actually rather surprised) with what I got for $160 with a 20% off coupon.  I turned my first pen a couple days ago and I’ve already had two people wanting to buy from me as soon as I’m able to produce more.  I should have the investment paid off in no time.


----------



## LagniappeRob

I bought what is basically the same that I picked up off of Craigslist (hint!) with a set of chisels for $100... It's served me well actually. I only have to undo 1 hex socket head bolt to move the belt though. BTW, I replaced that with a $3.95 quick-clamp from Grizzly (part # G7334 - check that it fits yours before ordering) and it made belt changes much easier. BTW they have belts too @ $4 ea. 

I have a Nova Comet II coming, but will probably be keeping this one as a backup or polishing or something.


----------



## Ehunt

LagniappeRob said:


> I bought what is basically the same that I picked up off of Craigslist (hint!) with a set of chisels for $100... It's served me well actually. I only have to undo 1 hex socket head bolt to move the belt though. BTW, I replaced that with a $3.95 quick-clamp from Grizzly (part # G7334 - check that it fits yours before ordering) and it made belt changes much easier. BTW they have belts too @ $4 ea.
> 
> I have a Nova Comet II coming, but will probably be keeping this one as a backup or polishing or something.



Thanks for the tip, I will definitely be looking into the quick-clamp.  There is a hex bolt on the back that the motor pivots on when adjusting the belt tension, plus the one on the front that allows the up and down movement of the motor.  The instructions say to tighten both, but maybe I can leave the back loose enough to allow movement and only have to fidget with the front.  Any chance yours actually has two but you only use the front?


----------



## LagniappeRob

I only touch the front. My CL version did not have a manual with it. The back is loose enough for it to pivot but that's about it.


----------



## Kretzky

If you're talking about this:
http://www.harborfreight.com/5-speed-bench-top-wood-lathe-65345.html
they are churned out by the thousand in a Chinese factory & badged with any one of a number of names. Quality is unlikely to be "top drawer" but is probably adequate for most people.
I have a General International, same as the King Canada, same as the Busy Bee, they are all similar to the Central Machinery unit.
Various "Badges" _may_ impose tighter QA & tolerances on the factory that produces "their" machine, but I think they're _all_ built in one of only a few factories. I believe the Chinese factories are set up to produce for Badge 'A' this month, Badge "B" next month etc. 
As for reviews it gets 4.7 from 50 reviews, so not bad BUT there are reviews as low as 2* to as high as 5*. I think with this sort of thing you pays your money & takes your chance.
I will add that belt changing on _any_ lathe is a PITA variable speed is much quicker & easier but also more expensive.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Ehunt

LagniappeRob said:


> I bought what is basically the same that I picked up off of Craigslist (hint!) with a set of chisels for $100... It's served me well actually. I only have to undo 1 hex socket head bolt to move the belt though. BTW, I replaced that with a $3.95 quick-clamp from Grizzly (part # G7334 - check that it fits yours before ordering) and it made belt changes much easier. BTW they have belts too @ $4 ea.
> 
> I have a Nova Comet II coming, but will probably be keeping this one as a backup or polishing or something.



Can you give me a link to the drive belt?  Searched Grizzly and haven't been able to find it.  Would like to have a spare on hand.


----------



## phillywood

Just come back and look at this thread about 2 years form now. once you venture into turning bowls and other heavier stuff then you will feel that what you got may not be adequate. for now it would do you good as long as you are aware of what's going on with the lathe and do not stand in the line of fire, so if something goes wrong you won't get hit. Good luck with the lathe, as well as turning. And, just like most of us you will grow into this hobby and you would accumulate your tools of choice.
Best of luck.


----------



## termitepenman

*We All Have to Start Somewhere*

I started my penturning with a Rikon it cost about $400.  It was very easy to change the belt speeds due to a great design.  One day I decided I needed a small demo lathe for turning at the flea marked so I bought a HF 
mini 8X12 wood lathe variable speed and have never turned a pen on my Rikon again.  Now don't get me wrong I love my Rikon and use it for just about everything else.  The HF 8x12 variable speed min is just easier for me to use.  I have turned probably 2000+ pens on it.  If you want convience regarding the belts, I would not suggest the 5 speed HF.  Just my opinion.

Dennis
Guinsularan, Bohol
Philippines (Ex-Californian)


----------



## LagniappeRob

Ehunt said:


> LagniappeRob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought what is basically the same that I picked up off of Craigslist (hint!) with a set of chisels for $100... It's served me well actually. I only have to undo 1 hex socket head bolt to move the belt though. BTW, I replaced that with a $3.95 quick-clamp from Grizzly (part # G7334 - check that it fits yours before ordering) and it made belt changes much easier. BTW they have belts too @ $4 ea.
> 
> I have a Nova Comet II coming, but will probably be keeping this one as a backup or polishing or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you give me a link to the drive belt?  Searched Grizzly and haven't been able to find it.  Would like to have a spare on hand.
Click to expand...


It's:
PH8259026 - ULTRA-FLEX BELT 7 X 4 X 625

Had a problem finding it via the search function, but you can put PH82590296 in the cart here: Grizzly.com® -- Add multiple items to your order and it'll pull it up


----------



## healeydays

I know this is an old link, but am bringing it back to life.  I am thinking about picking up one of these lathes but have a question.  

According to the manual the tailstock is setup for a MT2 taper, but the site says it's a MT1.

Can someone who has used one tell me which is true?


----------



## Ehunt

healeydays said:


> I know this is an old link, but am bringing it back to life.  I am thinking about picking up one of these lathes but have a question.
> 
> According to the manual the tailstock is setup for a MT2 taper, but the site says it's a MT1.
> 
> Can someone who has used one tell me which is true?



That's a misprint on the web site, tailstock is MT2


----------



## Trickrick

*Love mine!*

I've had my harbor freight lather for about 3 months and LOVE it!
Wasn't sure if I would get into turning so I didn't drop a huge wad of loot.
I have only turned pens so far, but am very happy with it.
You can get a replacement belt from a NAPA store.....sorry, I don't know the number off hand, but its a regular type automotive serpentine belt


----------



## SAWDUST 101

If you buy from Harbor Freight, be sure to use the 20% off coupon in most Sundays papers. You can save big bucks.

Don


----------



## healeydays

Thanks anyways guys, picked up a Jet 1014


----------

